# Susan G. Komen Fundraiser - San Antonio (Poker Tournie and Golf at the TPC)



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

The company that I work for is holding our second annual Susan G. Komen fundraiser this year. Last year a ton of 2coolers donated items to event and we raised 18,000!

The event is a Casino Night and Poker Tournament on October 28th at the new JW Marriott. The Casino Night is $50/person and the Poker Tournament is a $50 buy-in (I say go for the poker tournie).

We are also holding a golf tournament on October 29th at the TPC Golf Course. A foursome costs $650 and a single player is $175. The cost includes green fees, cart, and lunch. If you are really into golf and have wanted to play this exclusive course, this is the way to go.

If you would like to register you can do so on the website below or you can PM me.

http://www.fightfromthefairway.org/satx.htm

Thanks!

Also, if you have any questions, you can PM me too.


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

Just in case you were thinking about coming but did not want to committ until you knew the prizes....

Poker Tournie - 
1st place: flat screen TV
2nd place: 1 night stay at the Sheraton Gunter Hotel and a restaurant certificate
3rd place: 1 year of unlimited car washes from the Wash Tub.

Casino Raffle - 
Signed/numbered print
2 night/3 day inclusive stay at Flying L Guest Ranch
Lia Sophia necklace and earing set

We have tons of stuff for the silent auction too!


----------

